# Line-X inside of a dogbox



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

What do you think about having a dog box sprayed on the inside with _Line-X_ or some type of spray on bedliner material?
Tough, waterproof, insect proof, rot proof, what's not to like?


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

The constant rubbing or movement against one spot will cause irratation. I don't like the idea - too rough.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> The constant rubbing or movement against one spot will cause irratation. I don't like the idea - too rough.


You think? I've seen dogs lay on worse. I am pretty sure that I am going to do it to my new box. I will put in a pad or cedar ribbon too. I can't see it being a problem. My dogs won't be spending that much time in there though.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

I would also think it would be too abrasive.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

You can get some liner spray without the abrasive stuff, just black rubber spray. They even sell it in the roll on gallon at walmart or autozone.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

The friction and rubbing and the inability to clean thoroughly. All those nooks and crannies (I like that word) in the finish will hold stuff and could lead to growing stuff that may not be good. 

Think of dogs lying on concrete. They get wear marks on those areas that touch. Same type of friction with the liner I think you are referring.


----------



## to the point (Dec 23, 2007)

Doesn't sound to healthy to me. I think you would be better off buying a good dog box to begin with.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Scott, do you still have that Owen's box? If I were you, I'd just throw some cedar or staw in there and call it a day. Change it out when needed, plus as Bobby said, no nooks and crannies. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I've been browsing some websites and looked at the Rhino Lining and they look like they have some stuff that is a little less abrasive than the line-x. Does anyone have any experience with Rhino Lining?


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Rhino is softer for sure. It is not applied at high pressure/heat and doesn't cure like lineX. I have the bed of my truck done in lineX and it's hard and sort of abrasive, but it won't peel like Rhino eventually will. If you have your heart set on getting a liner applied, i'd go Rhino if i were you. ANY other application for vehicles i'd vote lineX as it is a much superior product.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

What would be the purpose of the spray liner?

Don't know much about the engineering that goes into a dog box, but probably don't want to make them too air tight or gunk up the mechanisms for slides, louvres, vents, etc? Would the liner allow enough heat to dissipate during hot weather?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Scott, do you still have that Owen's box?


No, I have a deer-creek box, had it for about 4 years now. Great box.
I use mats I cut from a truck bed mat to line the floors of the dog compartments.

The greatest benefit would be to waterproof the compartment was my thinking. In my case I have an underdrawer below the dog compartments.
If a guy had a SUV it would be nicce to contain any water as well.

Maybe only doing half way up the walls would be better so heat dissipates as kek mentions and then you wouldn't have to worry about gumming slide covers on vents, etc....
Abrasion would not concern me.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a pick-up truck with Rhino liner in the bed. Its a 2001, and I will never have a pick-up bed without Rhino liner....The kids used to park the truck on an incline, and fill the bed with water to play in.

But my concern would be if the liner started peeling or flaking in the box. What kind of surface are you spraying it on? I think if they could chew or eat the flakes of it, it may be toxic. 

I would look at that wall liner stuff in Farmtek. It's almost indestructable, you can cut it to fit, and seal the cracks. I had a friend line the inside of his dog houses, and they held up remarkably well. I also have seen it inside a milk house in a dairy barn, they need to be able to keep it spotlessly clean, yet it is durable.

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft1_building_material-ft1_polymax_wall_4;pg106835.html


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

I am thinking of getting an all Aluminum box, (Patriot Boxes) it is all metal no wood. I have a yellow lab so she is wet most of the time she goes in the box. Wood will rot over time,and the metal will oxide and turn my dog grey. 
So I was thinking about some sort of spray on bed liner. The auto parts store has many products and there are some good points here!
I was also thinking of a clear spray for the inside too! Keep the ideas coming...


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bobby said:


> The friction and rubbing and the inability to clean thoroughly. All those nooks and crannies (I like that word) in the finish will hold stuff and could lead to growing stuff that may not be good.


Why would stuff grow there when it doesn't grow in truck boxes? Like up under a bed rail?
My tailgate is line-x so when dogs jump up they don't slide on the smooth paint. It's a nice finish and I asked for extra grit, even then I don't believe it to be very abrasive.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Spray some on a sheet of plywood and lay on it all day while only wearing a pair of shorts. Let us know if its uncomfortable or not. If its not then go for it.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

The abrasiveness can be overcome by putting marsh grass, straw, or a mat over the liner material. I'd be more concerned about heat, airflow, chemicals in the compounds in an enclosed area where the dog is kept, etc. The corrugated plastic that lines the aluminum dog box I use provides cooling and insulating properties and prevents oxidation from affecting the dogs. Not sure those same cooling/insulating properties would occur with the liner material. My dogs stay bone dry in their box during the heaviest rainstorms. If the box is designed right, that should be the case, although I have heard folks complain about water issues in boxes with storage compartments. Mine doesn't have a storeage compartment.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

ih772 said:


> Spray some on a sheet of plywood and lay on it all day while only wearing a pair of shorts. Let us know if its uncomfortable or not. If its not then go for it.


 I won't be sleeping in there, it's for the dogs.


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> What do you think about having a dog box sprayed on the inside with _Line-X_ or some type of spray on bedliner material?
> Tough, waterproof, insect proof, rot proof, what's not to like?


Scott,

I have a friend who does commercial coatings that built a trailer and coated inside and out with one of these materials. It is absolutely fantastic. It does not absorb UV. He made it black and I thought he was nuts. You can put your hand on it in the sun and it's not hot. It also provides a substantial R Facor and of course it does not conduct cold like metal. The material he used was not rough like Linex but you could put hay in the compartment or a rubber mat. 

SRB


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I may do it someday when I want to freshen up my box but for now I am perfectly happy with my setup.
I ask the question because a friend and I have been talking about stuff like this for the past couple months.

I think a guy could build a box out of wood with all the cutouts made and have it sprayed in and out then bolt on your doors and windows vents and have one heck of a nice dogbox.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

"The greatest benefit would be to waterproof the compartment was my thinking. In my case I have an underdrawer below the dog compartments.
If a guy had a SUV it would be nicce to contain any water as well."

Is water in the underdrawer the problem with these style boxes. I was thinking about going this way for my next box. It would be kept under a truck cap though.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

mudbat2128 said:


> " I was thinking about going this way for my next box. It would be kept under a truck cap though.


 
Why would you need a dog box under a truck cap/topper? To me that's the beauty of a topper. Ya can get away with just throwing a crate in the back of the truck (secured of course). Add an insulated crate cover for really cold weather and you're set. Makes it nice for travel too. Just bring the crates in the motel for the night.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

easier to load. I have crates and two king size cargo caddys and its Pita taking the in and out all the time.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I have used a product called POR 15 before (auto, not dog box's) and this stuff is tuff. it is smooth maybe too smooth. you can search the net for it. I have also used "U-coat it" inside my car trailer (wood floor) and it is smooth, I had to add grit so the car would not slide around and be able to drive it up the ramp.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

It is becoming widely accepted that exposure to plastics by ingestion can predispose people to some cancers. Assuming that is true I would then assume it would be try for dogs as well. I would be cautious about putting one of my dogs in an enviroment in which the plastic material could be scraped, rubbed, or chewed off and then eaten. It seems like a stretch but I see things that you never would think could happen every week. It seems like weekly I get asked how or why did my pet get cancer. The answer is usually I don't know but personally I try to limit exposures to health hazards for my pets whenever I can. I admit that I worry too much but it is food for thought. mac


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I wouldn't.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mike McDonald said:


> It is becoming widely accepted that exposure to plastics by ingestion can predispose people to some cancers. Assuming that is true I would then assume it would be try for dogs as well. I would be cautious about putting one of my dogs in an enviroment in which the plastic material could be scraped, rubbed, or chewed off and then eaten. It seems like a stretch but I see things that you never would think could happen every week. It seems like weekly I get asked how or why did my pet get cancer. The answer is usually I don't know but personally I try to limit exposures to health hazards for my pets whenever I can. I admit that I worry too much but it is food for thought. mac


 Better never put a dog in a pet porter crate.
I gaurantee that more dogs ride in plastic crates than quality dog boxes or sleep every night of their life in one.
I see your point though. I don't put herbicides on my lawn for that reason. Had a good crop of dandelions this year.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudbat2128 said:


> Is water in the underdrawer the problem with these style boxes. I was thinking about going this way for my next box. It would be kept under a truck cap though.


I think the moisture in my underdrawer comes mostly from condensation.
Deer-creek told me the drawer was not watertight which is fine with me but if I keep a leash or leave a leather glove in it they will get some mildew on them after time.
My box is not under a topper so snow whipping around while I drive finds its way into every crack too.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I won't be sleeping in there, it's for the dogs.


It went right over your head didn't it. 
As hard as you've had to work in this thread to convince people its a good idea should tell you something.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

ih772 said:


> It went right over your head didn't it.
> As hard as you've had to work in this thread to convince people its a good idea should tell you something.


I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything just bouncing ideas around, pros and cons. I think both sides have been represented.
Like I said, I am happy with my setup as is(unline-X'd box with rubber floor mats), I am asking for opinions based on recent discussions with some guys that are looking to buy dog boxes for their hunting rigs.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

Bobby said:


> The friction and rubbing and the inability to clean thoroughly. All those nooks and crannies (I like that word) in the finish will hold stuff and could lead to growing stuff that may not be good.
> 
> Think of dogs lying on concrete. They get wear marks on those areas that touch. Same type of friction with the liner I think you are referring.


He..he..... Bobby said "crannie".....heh hehe::evil:


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Why is Grush getting strung up over this?

The guy asked for opinions....sheeesh.

I'm on the fence with the lining. I considered it when made my wood box last year. I ended up sealing the inside with Spar varnish and using rubber mats. I don't think there is any chance of the dogs ingesting the liner. The stuff is made to take blows from steel beams, concrete, rocks and the like in the bed of a truck. I see Bobby's point on the nooks and _crannies_. Might be tough to clean. 

A smoother textured lining with some type of bedding would work really well, I think.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

My K9 cage in my patrol car had one of these cut to fit the floor...it was a Bbitch to cut (used circular and HD Jigsaws) but it lasted longer than the aluminum "Cruze-eeze" insert on the car....

http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine...t-rubber-horse-stall-mat-4-ft-x-6-ft--2219003

You could probably split the price with someone else depending on the size of your carrier.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

What constitutes cleaning of a dog box?
changing straw? vaccuum?
Are you getting inside and scrubbing it with disinfectant?


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> . . .Are you getting inside and scrubbing it with disinfectant?


We scrub and disinfect all of the dog houses and truck boxes twice a year.


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

I have two pet porters for the suv and a 2 place dog box for my pickup.I use rubber door mats made out of tires have used them for twenty years they fit perfect my GSP have never had a problem with them.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

kek25 said:


> We scrub and disinfect all of the dog houses and truck boxes twice a year.


Yup, pretty much same for me.

I've got one occupant who drools uncontrollably when left in the box. 
If I don't clean that out it starts to really get stinky.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

ih772 said:


> It went right over your head didn't it.
> As hard as you've had to work in this thread to convince people its a good idea should tell you something.


I haven't heard a good reason not to as of yet. All the reasons that I've heard not to have been easily squashed.

1) Do is not going to screw it off
2) Abraison, there will be either straw, cedar ribbon or a crate pad
3) Cleaning, the stuff doesn't hold water, mildew or any other things. I think it will be easily cleaned and sprayed out if needed.

I have a Truck Vault underneath my new box and don't want, pee, poop, wet, vomit etc. leaking onto the carpeting of the truckvault and inside my new SUV.

I doubt I will get the whole thing sprayed. Just the bottom and up about 6-8 inches.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

There is nothing that a little bleach cant take of. Clean everything, kennels, boxes, crates couple times a year. I think sand is as much an issue in a box as texture would be. Agree the toxicity could be a problem but could be with any plastic, rubber as well.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

well it depends on the surface you are spraying the stuff on.. If it is wood and you get any kind of hole in the spray or didnt apply it right the wood will rot under the spray.. water will seep in and ruin the wood it wont dry and rot.. 

IF its metal i would say why spray it?? 



The surface texture doesnt matter just dont put grit paper in it...


----------

